
Microsoft Reduces Free OneDrive Storage from 15 GB to 5 GB - based2
http://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-reduces-free-onedrive-storage-from-15-gb-to-5-gb-495671.shtml
======
devhead
i feel like they did this and the community barked, MS walked it back; now
they are doing it again. Perhaps it was another service, idk, just fuzzy
memory.

